# Paar probleme mit dem Sabertooth mainboard und 990Fx Chip

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen Gentooianer !

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem mal wieder helfen ... 

hab mir ein neues gutes Mainboard gekauft (altes ist abgeschmiert) und hab mir vor lauter Freude diese hier gekauft

http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/

So nun hab ich extreme probleme mit dem chip sb700/800

```

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:16.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

```

von div. Live Cd kann ich nicht mal starten die kommen über die usbschnittstelle nicht hinaus ... der Kernel bleibt dort einfach hängen (probiert mit den neuesten versionen von Knoppix, Backtrack, MintLinux usw..)

die einzge cd mit der ich es geschaft habe war komischerweise und gott sei dank die Gentoo linux minimal cd.... 

so nun finde ich leider aber den chipdriver nicht im Kernel den SB700/800  somit will auch meine Maus und Tastatur nicht funktionieren.

hab die gleichen Driver wie auf der live cd genommen dort klappt komischer weise alles...

```

lsmod (von der livecd von der platte installierten system kann ich nix posten da ich ja meine tastatur und maus nicht gehen)

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  210190  14 

nvidia              12027568  40 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     19985  4 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   260261  1 

snd_hda_intel          17351  6 

snd_hda_codec          50265  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

i2c_core               15358  1 nvidia

rtc                     4946  0 

fuse                   54602  1 

scsi_wait_scan           655  0 

hid_sunplus             1305  0 

hid_sony                2424  0 

hid_samsung             2686  0 

hid_pl                  1241  0 

hid_petalynx            1834  0 

hid_monterey            1401  0 

hid_microsoft           2651  0 

hid_logitech            6547  0 

hid_gyration            1940  0 

hid_ezkey               1282  0 

hid_cypress             1738  0 

hid_chicony             1633  0 

hid_cherry              1369  0 

hid_belkin              1534  0 

hid_apple               4585  0 

hid_a4tech              1812  0 

sl811_hcd               8341  0 

usbhid                 20031  0 

usb_storage            51327  0 

aic94xx                63648  0 

libsas                 44071  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  418980  0 

qla2xxx               297216  0 

megaraid_sas           60794  0 

megaraid_mbox          23446  0 

megaraid_mm             6793  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               35048  0 

aacraid                63971  0 

sx8                    10972  0 

DAC960                 60964  0 

cciss                  41515  0 

3w_9xxx                27451  0 

3w_xxxx                20451  0 

mptsas                 42640  0 

scsi_transport_sas     20953  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  11949  0 

scsi_transport_fc      36202  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                8216  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 13059  0 

mptscsih               23676  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                72309  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                23849  0 

dc395x                 26683  0 

qla1280                19051  0 

dmx3191d                8956  0 

sym53c8xx              62580  0 

gdth                   72211  0 

advansys               50306  0 

initio                 15183  0 

BusLogic               19149  0 

arcmsr                 23027  0 

aic7xxx               103825  0 

aic79xx               118554  0 

scsi_transport_spi     19179  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     23188  0 

```

was mir noch aufgefallen ist .... meine restlichen festplatten und der cdbrenner wird auch nicht erkannt die noch verbaut sind von der live cd ...

hab schon rumgegoogelt aber die tipps was ich so probiert hab klappen einfach nicht ... 

hat von euch wer einen tipp ???

Kann es sein das das mainboard noch zu neu ist für linux ? ... hatte gehoft das es klappen würde da ich beiträge von 2008 gefunden habe mit dem gleichen chip .....

da ich nun nicht genau weis welche infos hier benötigt um mir zu helfen bitte sagen ich werde es dann so schnell wir möglich posten dann..

zusammen fassung noch mal  :Wink: 

also -> live gentoo cd fährt hoch und kenn aber nur 1 festplatte alle anderen 2 plus dvdbrenner nicht obwohl gleicher chipsatz wie die erste 

das so mit ach und krach installierte system erkennt garnix im moment muss leider immer über chroot zugreifen  :Sad: ...

danke für die hilfe mal  :Smile: 

schatti

----------

## franzf

In der kernel-config unter

Device Drivers -> USB support

musst du schon die unterstützte Hardware anmachen.

In deinem Fall wäre das OHCI (USB 1.1) und EHCI (USB 2.0)

Entsprechend unter 

Device Drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

AHCI support (+ Platform AHCI) support anmachen.

Schau auch mal im BIOS, ob du nicht zufällig im BIOS den Legacy USB-Support ausgemacht hast. Wenn ja, dann funktionieren Geräte >USB1.1 nicht. Ist deine Maus/Tastatur ein USB-2.0-Gerät, brauchst du dich dann nicht zu wundern  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

du kannst auch mal hier gucken: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## Schattenschlag

hallöchen 

danke mal für eure Hilfe 

so das mit USB ohci und ehci usw... war mir klar war auch das erste was ich nach geguckt habe ... da ist alles ok

(außerdem wird ja die Maus und Tastatur von der gentoo Mini live CD erkannt)

so nun gut ich ab weiter gesucht und nun mal was gefunden was mir weitergeholfen hat  :Smile:  freu 

ich musste eine Erweiterung im BIOS abstellen und zwar 

```
I/O Memory Mapping Unit (I/O-MMU, oder kurz IOMMU)
```

sobald ich das deaktiviere fährt auch mein Genkernel erzeugter Kernel hoch und ich kann Maus und Tastatur verwenden ....

(komischer weise läuft weiterhin div. live CDs immer noch nicht)

meine DVD Laufwerke werden aber weiterhin nicht erkannt woran das liegt weiß ich leider noch nicht ....

@christian99 danke für das Posten des links aber die kannte ich schon 

so nun versuch ich mal das nächste Rätsel zu lösen damit ich wieder zugriff auf DVD und DVD Brenner hab.

mfg

schatti

----------

